# Any internet based live tv that works with TiVo?



## casino187 (Aug 27, 2005)

I’d like to ditch cable. OTA isn’t enough. Does TiVo have any options? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, it has various apps to connect to other services. E.g. Netflix, Youtube, Amazon Prime. See: Apps.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I’m not sure that any of the cable-replacement OTT Live TV services yet work on the TiVo platform, even where apps for the associated streaming service are available for TiVos. For example, there are YouTube and Hulu apps on TiVos but the apps don’t support the associated live TV packages for either. 

And no DirecTV NOW, PS Vue, SlingTV, Philo apps at all.

I believe the Amazon Prime app may support Amazon Channels, but that’s short of live TV, per the thread title.


----------



## casino187 (Aug 27, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Yes, it has various apps to connect to other services. E.g. Netflix, Youtube, Amazon Prime. See: Apps.


Netflix and prime have live tv? I know YouTube and Hulu do but I don't think the live part works with TiVo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## casino187 (Aug 27, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> I'm not sure that any of the cable-replacement OTT Live TV services yet work on the TiVo platform, even where apps for the associated streaming service are available for TiVos. For example, there are YouTube and Hulu apps on TiVos but the apps don't support the associated live TV packages for either.
> 
> And no DirecTV NOW, PS Vue, SlingTV, Philo apps at all.
> 
> I believe the Amazon Prime app may support Amazon Channels, but that's short of live TV, per the thread title.


Thank you for your reply. I would like to ditch cox but not TiVo considering I have it set up on like 8 TVs now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

casino187 said:


> Netflix and prime have live tv? I know YouTube and Hulu do but I don't think the live part works with TiVo


Sorry, I had ignored the OP's thread heading when responding to his post, which I thought was asking about non-OTA media options available via a TiVo box generally.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If you want to *record* Live streaming, I don't think any of the Tivo Apps will do that.
Look into the Live TV (with Cloud DVR) services offered by Hulu, Direct TV, SlingTV, Youtube, etc, then get a Roku or FireStick or Chromecast streaming device.

(when I looked into this, the savings were not enough for be to ditch cable)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> If you want to *record* Live streaming, I don't think any of the Tivo Apps will do that.
> Look into the Live TV (with Cloud DVR) services offered by Hulu, Direct TV, SlingTV, Youtube, etc, then get a Roku or FireStick or Chromecast streaming device.
> 
> (when I looked into this, the savings were not enough for be to ditch cable)


Every year when I look into it, there are no savings at all. It would end up costing me twice as much or more to watch the same shows I currently watch with cable TV.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Every year when I look into it, there are no savings at all. It would end up costing me twice as much or more to watch the same shows I currently watch with cable TV.


If there was decent (DD) audio I might look into it. But all the broadcast and network apps seem to be PCM. I might as well use a tablet.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> Every year when I look into it, there are no savings at all. It would end up costing me twice as much or more to watch the same shows I currently watch with cable TV.


I have a cable subscription with HBO and SHO. Ditching cable saves me about $100 annually. But Cloud DVR sucks when FFing past commercials, and even with Hulu's commercial free option, not all Cloud DVR allows FFing past commercials

Worth the additional cost to have Tivo SKIP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

DirecTV NOW has the same content for $35 that my old cable plan had for $100.

Yes, cloud DVR sucks in terms of space and commercial skipping. But I'll gladly take the money in exchange for a little inconvenience. I've been skipping commercials the old fashioned way since the 80's, so losing auto commercial skip is no big to me. My comm skip macro works well enough.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

$35 is for 12 months, and you need to sign a contract for 24 months.
Based on the plan signed, price could be well in excess on $100 in the 2nd year.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> $35 is for 12 months, and you need to sign a contract for 24 months.
> Based on the plan signed, price could be well in excess on $100 in the 2nd year.
> 
> View attachment 34823


That's regular (satellite dish) DirecTV. DirecTV _Now_ has no contracts.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I've had "DirecTV NOW" streaming for 2 years, no contracts, no equipment, no extra fees, no increases, no installation, no satellite dishes. 100+ channels for $35 (early adopter discount), cloud DVR, runs on nearly all streaming devices. Works the same as Hulu Live TV, Youtube TV, PS Vue, Sling TV, Philo, etc. Has nothing to do with satellite service.

Kaufman, I'm surprised at your "like". I thought you understood the difference between OTT and cable/satellite services.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Kaufman, I'm surprised at your "like". I thought you understood the difference between OTT and cable/satellite services.


Chuckle. I saw the "DirecTV" in the terms and felt like they might not be applicable to "NOW" but was too lazy to double-check. (Considered that the OTT market is fast-changing and I haven't really been keeping-up with specific terms - though absence of contracts has been a big selling point.) I did like that the issue was raised, though, expecting somebody more diligent to provide clarification; but I was perhaps a bit too loose with my like if it signals endorsement of a response. Duly chastised.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Cloud DVR sucks. Direct TV Now only keeps recording for 30 days.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> That's regular (satellite dish) DirecTV. DirecTV _Now_ has no contracts.


Yes. Only "contract" is a pay in advance if you get a deal for a fire tv or something like that.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Cloud DVR sucks. Direct TV Now only keeps recording for 30 days.


Point taken. I rarely keep anything on my Tivo more than 30 days anyway. Most things older than that I can get on demand. So I'd rather have the money than the storage. I can certainly understand that being a deal breaker for some.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The deal breaker for me is that FFing is clunky. Maybe it's due to my slowish internet connection. 
I'm addicted to Tivo SKIP.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. Only "contract" is a pay in advance if you get a deal for a fire tv or something like that.


Even then, you can cancel your service immediately, kind of like these guys. And, yes, I've seen lots of people on the DirecTV NOW forums do this. It boggles the mind.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Good stuff.

More:
The Dana Carvey Show
Too Funny to Fail: The Life & Death of The Dana Carvey Show

p.s. Thanks for the reminder. The AppleTV 4K is tempting.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mdavej said:


> DirecTV NOW has the same content for $35 that my old cable plan had for $100.
> 
> Yes, cloud DVR sucks in terms of space and commercial skipping. But I'll gladly take the money in exchange for a little inconvenience. I've been skipping commercials the old fashioned way since the 80's, so losing auto commercial skip is no big to me. My comm skip macro works well enough.


I've tried DirecTV Now a couple of times. FIrst for a free ROku, and then this year for a free ATV 4K. To even come close to the channels I need costs $70 a month with DirecTV Now. $70 a month is what I currently pay for the top FiOS TV tier, only I get many more channels, and it all just about all of the ones I want.(it doesn't have STarz or the Weather Channel)

The top DirecTV Now subscription still is missing channels I want. And I would still have to pay extra for HBO, Showtime, and Cinemax. While that is included on FiOS, along with EPix. And since it's part of my cable subscription, I'm able to use those pay channel apps to watch their content. Since the quality is better than what is on FiOS.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Even then, you can cancel your service immediately, kind of like these guys. And, yes, I've seen lots of people on the DirecTV NOW forums do this. It boggles the mind.


Actually, the way it works with DTVN, it makes sense -- if you're prepaid, the cancellation doesn't take effect until the end of the prepaid period. So, do it now, while you're thinking of it, and avoid the risk of extra charges.

The deal I got was pretty spectacular: Pre-pay three months at the regular price ($105 total), and get an Apple TV _free_ (normally ~$170). Basically they're paying you $65 to take their service for three months. So I can imagine many people took that deal with no intention of ever even watching DTVN.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, I hear you. Early on, I did several month and week long trials in a row using different emails, then ultimately did the pre-pay for the ATV which I immediately sold on ebay. Considering all that, my first entire year of DTVN probably cost me less than $150, or about what I was paying for just 1-1/2 months of cable TV.

The cancellation isn't supposed to take effect until your month runs out, and that's the way it worked with me every time I cancelled. But several in the forum reported that it took effect immediately. I'm not sure I believe them, but it's probably not worth the risk.

@aaronwt, $70 is what I'd also be paying if I hadn't locked in the Go Big plan at $35. I wish I could get a cable deal like you, but I can't get anything close to that with Spectrum. A similar tier is $80 with them plus several bogus fees that bring it close to $100.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Even then, you can cancel your service immediately, kind of like these guys. And, yes, I've seen lots of people on the DirecTV NOW forums do this. It boggles the mind.


It does, but Karma is an angry god that comes when you least expect it


----------



## John Gehrke (Jul 15, 2019)

Still looking for an app on my Tivo Roamio that will allow me to watch live tv so I can ditch Comcast since Comcast has ditched the on demand support for my Tivo. So a vote for Tivo to offer a live tv package or for Amazon to do it. Also a contender for my Comcast money is Hulu. All they have to do is upgrade their app to support live tv. I want to stick it to Comcast and give that money to some other company. If anyone has any leads on a company that starts a live TV service that will work with my Tivo let me know. Just fyi, no need to post about other devices that will work. Dont want to add anymore devices, for now I am sticking with just my Tivo. Thanks


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

mdavej said:


> @aaronwt, $70 is what I'd also be paying if I hadn't locked in the Go Big plan at $35. I wish I could get a cable deal like you, but I can't get anything close to that with Spectrum. A similar tier is $80 with them plus several bogus fees that bring it close to $100.


That was my plan also, sticking with the $35 go big, but the service was so bad in the early days I canceled it. You must have stuck it out. I assume it works better now.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

schatham said:


> That was my plan also, sticking with the $35 go big, but the service was so bad in the early days I canceled it. You must have stuck it out. I assume it works better now.


Yeah, still hangin' in there going on 3 years now. But it does NOT work any better, probably worse over all. Problem is I still can't find as good a lineup for any less money. I have to admit I almost never watch the app itself. I just use my login for TV Everywhere most of the time.


----------



## srazook (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, TiVo is really missing out by not incorporating a Live TV Streaming service (YouTube TV, Hulu Live, or developing their own service) with their OTA receivers. Channels via OTA are free, which is great. But there’s just too few channel options.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

TiVo has a Hulu app but the app does not incorporate the Hulu live? I would think if you subscribe to Hulu live, your login would get you live TV streamed just as if you login anywhere else. Too simplistic?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> TiVo has a Hulu app but the app does not incorporate the Hulu live? I would think if you subscribe to Hulu live, your login would get you live TV streamed just as if you login anywhere else. Too simplistic?


No the Hulu app on TiVo does not get you Hulu Live.

Scott


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> No the Hulu app on TiVo does not get you Hulu Live.


Nor does the YouTube app of TiVo get you YouTube Live.

At this rate, I don't see TiVo remaining in our house much longer (after 20 years). We just ditched cable, OTA only gets us 5 channels (available with our Youtube TV), and NetFlix is the only app that works. It's is not only no longer the single pane of glass into our media sources, it's the last device we "go to" for media.


----------

